# Could one use a socket 775 cooler on a socket 1151 board?



## jesdals (Oct 10, 2015)

I have a couple of Zalman coolers that I would like to reuse in new builds, could they fit on a socket 1151 board? Is it possible to get a bracket that fits?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2015)

Depends on the hardware that comes with the cooler and when you bought them.
Specifically which coolers are we addressing here?
Were these coolers purchased before the P55 chipset was released? Any cooler that was made to fit LGA1155 will also fit LGA1150 and LGA1151.

I do recall at one point Zalman had an eBay store where you could buy bits for their coolers if you do not have the hardware needed, but again without a specific cooler, it is hard to look up the brackets you need.


----------



## hat (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't think you can just use a 775 cooler in an 1151 board right away. You would have to get some kind of mounting kit.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 10, 2015)

some of motherboards has holes for 775 coolers. i remember my asrock z77 before has those. check your manual first before buying additional hardwares. you might be lucky that your mobo support 775 coolers


----------



## rhino (Oct 10, 2015)

You might be able do to a kind a red-neck hack and use a 2" nut and bolt arrangement (with rubber washers where necessary).
I've done it a few times as the stock push pins tend to be one shot wonders.
You just need to watch out that the replacement bolts aren't causing a short of any sort (hence the rubber washers) and also that you don't screw them on too tight otherwise the board will warp.
Maybe measure the contact surface of the die and and the heat-sink you want to use though that hasn't particularly changed much since 775 so shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jesdals (Oct 10, 2015)

Its Zalman CNPS 9500 and 9700 coolers


----------



## jesdals (Oct 10, 2015)

I am considerings builds with the Asus Z170 Pro gaming board


----------



## rhino (Oct 10, 2015)

Aha, so you're well into improvising.
So what have you got holding that fan on the GPU?


----------



## jesdals (Oct 10, 2015)

It runs so low that it dosent move  Its actually this build that's going to get a 6400 Skylake and 16GB HyperX DDR4 2666 MHZ upgrade


----------



## jesdals (Oct 10, 2015)

jesdals said:


> View attachment 68422 It runs so low that it dosent move  Its actually this build that's going to get a 6400 Skylake and 16GB HyperX DDR4 2666 MHZ upgrade


The cooler on the other build is fittet with small rubber feet


----------



## rhino (Oct 10, 2015)

I guessed that might be the case so I had a look in my stash and found I also had one with rubber feet and now I have a similar solution sitting on my ageing  GPU.
I like the idea of stacking the HDDs too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2015)

After looking a bit further, it is apparent that you need the CPNS9500A to get all the correct hardware. I would also assume that by the time you grabbed a couple of hardware kits and paid for shipping, you could just buy a couple of coolers like the Hyper212 series of coolers and likely do just as good as what you have on there now.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 10, 2015)

jesdals said:


> View attachment 68422 It runs so low that it dosent move  Its actually this build that's going to get a 6400 Skylake and 16GB HyperX DDR4 2666 MHZ upgrade



chenming/chieftec dragon case


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2015)

natr0n said:


> chenming/chieftec dragon case



You nailed that one @natr0n !!!   One of them or an Antec SOHO case.


----------



## jesdals (Oct 10, 2015)

its the Chieftec dragons, have to of them and one hightower edition. The later is empty but perhaps base for at server at a later point. I have added 3 cooler in the door - 2 out side GPU and one outside cpu. The back holds a cooler under the CPU, giving it smooth flow beneath the motherboard


----------



## hat (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks just like my case! Well, almost...


----------



## jesdals (Oct 10, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> After looking a bit further, it is apparent that you need the CPNS9500A to get all the correct hardware. I would also assume that by the time you grabbed a couple of hardware kits and paid for shipping, you could just buy a couple of coolers like the Hyper212 series of coolers and likely do just as good as what you have on there now.


I would like to reuse the trusty old zalmans, but - yes I could get brand new ones for a ok price


----------



## vega22 (Oct 10, 2015)

yes if you have the right mount.

my ifx14 was originally a 775 and am2 only cooler but the newer mount was included in a later cooler i bought for an amd setup


----------

